# looking to build a 5wt



## Jason21 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm looking to build a 5wt for fishing small creeks and rivers. I wanted to see what yall recommend for blanks in the 200-300$ range?


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have only built 1 fly rod and it was a 5wt 4piece revelation. Seems like it works fine but it was not for me. But you are asking for higher priced options so you must fly fish more than my friend does. St Croix might have some in that range that would be good.


----------



## Jason21 (Aug 9, 2007)

*rod*

Yea this will be my 2nd fly rod build but i have built several casting and spinning rods. Anyone have opinions on Batsons Eternity2 blanks?


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Look at the Temple Fork Outfitters (TFO) Mangrove, Sage Accel or MHX. I think the MHX blanks will be a lot like the Batson blanks. Your best value vs quality will be TFO.


----------



## Jason21 (Aug 9, 2007)

Fishsurfer said:


> Look at the Temple Fork Outfitters (TFO) Mangrove, Sage Accel or MHX. I think the MHX blanks will be a lot like the Batson blanks. Your best value vs quality will be TFO.


Thanks Fishsurfer! I'v been looking at the MHX Native blanks and they look nice!


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

*Fly rod blanks*

I've built about a dozen rods from 3wt to 10wt. For the lighter rods 3-5wt distance casting is not as important so the high end rods aren't that much better than the less expensive blanks. I agree with Fishsurfer and the TFO Mangrove would be my fist choice. Then St. Croix, and HMX. Their new native series looks interesting. That being said my all time favorite rod is the Sage Xi3 5wt. I use it for everything from small creeks to the bay for Redfish. You may also want to look at some fiberglass rods. For small rivers they are fine when you are only casting 30-40 ft. I have a little no name 4wt glass rod that I use up here on the Llano all the time. It makes small Bass and perch a lot of fun.

P.S. For smaller rivers I prefer shorter rod 71/2 to 81/2 they are easier to handle around the brush.
Good luck and good fishing.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

http://www.anglersworkshop.com/Amer...land-Rod-Company/Ameriglass-Classic-Fly-Blank

People say good things about MacFarland rods and these are some of the blanks.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

https://steffenbrothersflyrods.com/fly-rods/

These rods also have a lot of buzz about them in the fiberglass fly rod world.

Glass is my favorite material for fly rods that I use for casting to LMB, catfish, crappie, sunfish where thereâ€™s lots of tree canopy and cover. I also like it on the bay or in the marsh for redfish if things arenâ€™t too windy.

I use Cabelas CGR fiberglass rods which are slow in action. The MacFarland or Steffen blanks arenâ€™t going to be as slow as the CGRs.

Glass is heavier than Carbon but itâ€™s more forgiving and offers a lot of touch and feel casting and a great tippet protecting and fish fighting bend when the fish eats. Itâ€™s definitely making a comeback in the fly rod world.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

I've built several fly rods on the Batson blanks with good success but in that price range a VERY nice 5 weight can be had from St. Croix in their SCV series - very light powerful fast action. I built my personal 7 wt in that blank. Another option in a very good value but feels like a much more expensive blank is the PacBay Quickline series, jet black glossy finish and you can built two for that price!


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I built a 9' 5wt on a St. Croix SC V blank and it has been great. It's a very versatile rod and is my favorite 5wt. I built it a good while ago and it has made a bunch of trips to Colorado and New Mexico as well as has caught lots of speckled trout under the lights here and even a few redfish on calm days. I've used it for Guadalupe Bass on the Guadalupe and Colorado rivers and it has done well for that as well as farm pond black bass up to 5# or so. It handles all of that just fine. For trout fishing I normally use it more for nymphing with indicators, on bigger rivers, stuff like that. I prefer different rods with lighter lines and softer actions for small waters especially with dry flies but the SC V 5 wt will do that in a pinch if you find you need to.

If you are looking for a good all around 5 wt it is a good choice and is one of my favorite rods. Rods come and go and I am always trying different things but I have not felt the need for a different 5 wt since I built that one.


----------



## TXflatman (Jul 29, 2013)

Jason,
I have built an Eternity 2 5 weight. Nice light blank. I use it for the salt though and built it with a fighting butt just because. While they claim it s and extra fast action I would call it med fast to fast. Rod would be a good streamer rod for freshwater as well.


----------

